# ILQ



## navymich (25 May 2006)

I am currently conducting the Distance Learning portion of ILQ 19, paper based.  Just wondering if there is anyone else on the boards that is also working on it.

As well, for pers who have done ILQ DL recently, I am curious as to any comments on the DL portion of it, including: how you managed your time to complete it, how effective/relevant you found the work, and, if you have completed the formal phase, how you feel the 2 phases tie in together.


----------



## 043 (25 May 2006)

ILQ:

I can give you my opinion on the DL and the Residential portion but you will have to form your own opinion. The DL, while imformative, has really nothing to do with the residential part. You learn some principles of war, write a few essays, and that is it. Unless they have added the memo and letter writing that has been recommended. The residential portion is not very difficult in the slightest. Getting out of bed and getting dressed is probably the hardest part of each day. You have to chair meetings, review the principles of leadership, give a 5 minute presentation that gets marked on time rather then content, and give a 20 minute presentation on a topic of your choice that is marked the same way. As well, you have tests on memo writing and a military letter. There is many many dry and boring lectures and you are usually finished each friday by 1500hrs at the latest. You have to do some drill but nothing too strenuous.

Personally, I found the course to be a waste of time other than getting to see how the other branches work. It is max relaxed and basically an attendance course.


----------



## navymich (7 Sep 2006)

Just to provide an update:

I have successfully completed the DL portion.  History and English were never my best subjects, so putting the 2 of them together did not make for a happy me, but I did gain alot of knowledge, and actually enjoyed the history lessons.  Time management was a great factor on this course, as I was in the middle of a fairly instense sailing schedule.  Luckily I had chosen the option of "paperbased" meaning that all of the lessons were sent on hard copy for me.  Much easier to read when I had time, as I wasn't always guaranteed web access to search out further information.  I did find my assessor to be quite accomodating for postponing due dates with notice, which was very fortunate, because the whole limited web access meant that I wasn't always able to send my completed assignment in.

I have now been loaded on the residential phase for Nov/Dec '06. 

2023, I appreciate your comments on this phase.  Has anyone else recently been on the formal phase of ILQ?  Your opinion?

(edited for clarity)


----------



## Shamrock (7 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> I have now been loaded on the residential phase for November, 2023. Your opinion?



My opinion is that's one hell of a waiting list.

_Recent graduate of the Cut and Paste School of News Media_


----------



## aesop081 (7 Sep 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> It is max relaxed and basically an attendance course.



Thats rather unfortunate that leadership training is like that, specialy at a time where, IMHO, strong leadership is required more than ever. CF transformation and  current operations demand it.

My 2 cents


----------



## navymich (19 Sep 2006)

A change in courses for me.  I am now loaded on serial 0026 in StJean starting 28 Sep.  Anyone else?


----------



## 043 (20 Sep 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Thats rather unfortunate that leadership training is like that, specialy at a time where, IMHO, strong leadership is required more than ever. CF transformation and  current operations demand it.
> 
> My 2 cents



I agree with you totally. It was a big disappointment.


----------



## navymich (30 Sep 2006)

Thought I would post details throughout my course, for people up and coming, or just for those interested.

My first week is done, which doesn't say much, since the course started on a Thursday.  But 2 days down, 22 more to go.  There are 2 more ILQ courses to be held this year that will be 5 weeks long.  Then, beginning in January, the course will be modified to be only 3 weeks long.  They will pare a bit of it out, but what will happen is that the homework load will be heavier.  After class, on your own time, stuff will include drill practice and much of the paperwork currently done in class.

The current course has approximately 110 people on it.  It is divided into 4 platoons, with one being completely french.  Each platoon is divided into 3 syndicates.  The whole course is together mainly only for SME lectures.  Currently, most of our work has been done at the platoon level.  Once we begin presentations and briefs, it will be at the syndicate level.

The course is held at Campus Saint Jean, at the old Military College.  Each student has a single room, with common washrooms on each wing.  And daily maid service for the rooms too!!  Each student is also issued a laptop, with wireless connection in the classrooms and internet hookup in your room.


----------



## navymich (2 Nov 2006)

PASSED!!  Although, with it being a pass/fail course, I had a 50/50 chance anyway.  (as I was so kindly told today by a friend  )

Signed my course report this morning, did grad parade after that, and then packed.  I am looking forward to going home tomorrow, as most people are when they are done a course.  I know I had said that I would post updates here each week, but I didn't get a chance for that.  However, once I am settled back in at home, I will post more about the course content.


----------



## navymich (31 Dec 2006)

Whoops, never did get around to posting more about the course content.  But, as we were told on my course, it was being shortened starting in the new year, which would change things around.  Here is the official news about the change:


CANFORGEN 192/06 CMP 097 211111Z DEC 06
CHANGE IN DURATION OF RESIDENTIAL COMPONENT OF THE INTERMEDIATE LEADERSHIP QUALIFICATION (ILQ)
UNCLASSIFIED
REFS: A. ADM(HR-MIL) INSTRUCTION 04/06 
B. JOINING INSTRUCTIONS FOR THE ILQ RESIDENTIAL COMPONENT 

THE PURPOSE OF THIS CANFORGEN IS TO ANNOUNCE CHANGES TO THE COURSE LENGTH OF THE RESIDENTIAL COMPONENT OF THE ILQ BEGINNING WITH ILQ SERIAL 0001 TO BE CONDUCTED FROM 8 TO 26 JAN 07 

APPLICATION: THIS INSTRUCTION APPLIES TO NON-COMMISSIONED MEMBERS (NCM) OF THE REG F AND RES F. THE ILQ IS THE COMMON CF QUALIFICATION REQUIRED FOR PROMOTION TO PO1/WO 

COURSE LENGTH: THE DELIVERY STRATEGY FOR THE ILQ WAS REVIEWED AND THE RESIDENTIAL PORTION OF THE COURSE IS BEING REDUCED FROM 24.5 DAYS TO 15 DAYS PRIMARILY DUE TO THE EVOLUTION OF THE OVERALL PD ACTIVITIES THROUGHOUT THE NCM PD CONTINUUM. THE NEW DELIVERY STRATEGY ALSO ADDRESSES THE REQUIREMENT TO INCREASE THROUGHPUT TO MEET FORCE EXPANSION, RESOURCE AVAILABILITY AND TIME CONSTRAINTS PLACED ON PROSPECTIVE CANDIDATES FOR PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT (PD) ACTIVITIES 

REVIEW OF THE ILQ COVERED THREE IMPORTANT ASPECTS: 

CF PRIMARY LEADERSHIP QUALIFICATION (PLQ) AND ADVANCED LEADERSHIP QUALIFICATION (ALQ): THE INTRODUCTION OF EDUCATIONAL OUTCOMES TO THE CFPLQ AND THE INTRODUCTION OF THE ALQ REDUCED THE BURDEN ON THE ILQ 

THE ILQ VALIDATION: THE VALIDATION HIGHLIGHTED CURRICULUM AREAS THAT SHOULD BE EXAMINED FOR REDUCTION, AND 

THROUGHPUT ISSUES: WITH FORCE EXPANSION, EXPECTED PROMOTIONS DUE TO AN INCREASE IN ATTRITION, THE INCLUSION OF THE PRIMARY RESERVE AND THE FINITE RESOURCES AT CAMPUS SAINT-JEAN, ADDITIONAL COURSE SERIALS WERE REQUIRED 

ADJUSTMENTS TO THE COURSE. MINIMAL CONTENT WAS REMOVED FROM THE COURSE. THE MAJORITY OF TIME SAVINGS FOR THE COURSE WERE FOUND BY MOVING FROM AN INSTRUCTOR LED DELIVERY MODEL TO A LEARNER CENTRIC APPROACH AND THE COMBINING OF A NUMBER OF LEARNING ACTIVITIES. MAJOR CHANGES INCLUDE: 

SHIFTING THE ASSESSMENT STRATEGY FROM QUOTE PRACTICE UNQUOTE FOLLOWED BY QUOTE ENABLING CHECK UNQUOTE TO A MORE LEARNING CENTRIC STRATEGY THAT RELIES ON PRACTICAL EXERCISES FOLLOWED BY BOTH FACILITATOR AND PEER FEEDBACK, AND 

A LARGE NUMBER OF THE PREVIOUS QUOTE KNOWLEDGE BASED CONTENT UNQUOTE LESSONS THAT WERE PRESENTED BY FACILITATING STAFF WILL NOW BE RESEARCHED, DEVELOPED AND PRESENTED BY THE STUDENTS DURING THEIR VERBAL PRESENTATIONS. THIS COMBINING OF LEARNING REQUIREMENTS AND EVENTS PROVIDES FOR SIGNIFICANT TIME SAVINGS 
BENEFITS. THERE ARE A NUMBER OF SIGNIFICANT BENEFITS ARISING FROM THE REDUCTION IN COURSE LENGTH TO A 15-DAY RESIDENTIAL PACKAGE, SUCH AS: 

CFLDC WILL BE ABLE TO CONDUCT NINE SERIALS OF 120 CANDIDATES PER SERIAL FOR A TOTAL OF 1180 CANDIDATES PER YEAR (AN INCREASE IN 340 SEATS). THIS WILL MEET THE INCREASED THROUGHPUT REQUIREMENT AT A REDUCED COST 

CFLDC WILL BE ABLE TO RUN ONE TO TWO FULLY INTEGRATED COMPRESSED SERIALS EACH YEAR, BASED ON DEMAND, WHICH CAN BE CONDUCTED IN 12 CONSECUTIVE DAYS (INCLUDING WEEKENDS) TO ACCOMMODATE CLASS A RESERVISTS. THE PRIORITY FOR THE COMPRESSED COURSES WILL BE AS FOLLOWS: 

(1) CLASS A PRIMARY RESERVE 

(2) CLASS B PRIMARY RESERVE, AND 

(3) REGULAR FORCE THIS INITIATIVE MEETS THE CDS CHALLENGE TO STREAMLINE INDIVIDUAL TRAINING AND EDUCATION DEMANDS, WHEREVER POSSIBLE 

GUIDANCE AVAILABLE ON INTRANET AT HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/DOCS/INSTRUCTION/INSTRUCTIONS/ENGRAPH/H OME(UNDERSCORE)E.ASP AND ON INTRANET AT HTTP://WWW.FORCES.GC.CA/HR/INSTRUCTIONS/ENGRAPH/HOME(UNDERSCORE)E.AS P. ENQUIRIES TO DIRECTORATE PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT (DPD) NCM PD CWO AT CSN 270-3960 OR (613)541-5010 EXT 3960 OR BY EMAIL AT LEVESQUE.DJ AT FORCES.GC.CA


----------



## michy (5 Feb 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just to provide an update:
> 
> I have successfully completed the DL portion.  History and English were never my best subjects, so putting the 2 of them together did not make for a happy me, but I did gain alot of knowledge, and actually enjoyed the history lessons.  Time management was a great factor on this course, as I was in the middle of a fairly instense sailing schedule.  Luckily I had chosen the option of "paperbased" meaning that all of the lessons were sent on hard copy for me.  Much easier to read when I had time, as I wasn't always guaranteed web access to search out further information.  I did find my assessor to be quite accomodating for postponing due dates with notice, which was very fortunate, because the whole limited web access meant that I wasn't always able to send my completed assignment in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Dec 2007)

Well, I just receive my DL package in the mail today. Should be interesting and I hope that we have connectivity at sea as that is where I'll be for nearly 1/2 of it.

Just wondering if anyone here completed their DL phase while at sea? and if their were any problems with accessing the DNDLearn website?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> and if their were any problems with accessing the DNDLearn website?



Good luck while at sea.  I dont know if it will work there but the guys at work that were just on the DL portion of their PLQ could not access DNDlearn from DIN computers to do their exams and stuff. Do you have a regula connection from the ship or DIN ?


----------



## navymich (10 Dec 2007)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Well, I just receive my DL package in the mail today. Should be interesting and I hope that we have connectivity at sea as that is where I'll be for nearly 1/2 of it.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here completed their DL phase while at sea? and if their were any problems with accessing the DNDLearn website?



I did mine at sea during WUPs (now THAT was a treat!  : )  Not knowing how the connectivity would be, especially with timings, I chose to get the hard copy of the DL package vice doing it online.  I didn't go online once to check on anything and was able to do all of the essays from the material they sent.  As well, I pre-arranged with my advisor/marker the dates that I was gone and we made a schedule for when the assignments were due so that I could send them when I was back alongside.


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Good luck while at sea.  I dont know if it will work there but the guys at work that were just on the DL portion of their PLQ could not access DNDlearn from DIN computers to do their exams and stuff. Do you have a regula connection from the ship or DIN ?



When the ship returns (I'm on my QL6B right now) I'll have to investigate that one...

Funny thing, In Afghanistan you can access Facebook.com, but the East Coast Navy does not permit it. Ashore there are less restrictions than at sea. I guess the higher the cost of the connectivity, the more restrictions that are place on the connection.

Will find out the answer to this one soon enough!


----------



## armyvern (11 Dec 2007)

I never had a problem accessing DNDLearn from the DIN or from my civ IP at home this past spring.

The only problems I experienced were with having myself revoked on numerous occasions for screwing up my password ... constantly; someone on this site can attest to that.


----------



## PO2FinClk (11 Dec 2007)

Side line: Just for information sake which some may not be aware of is that those who have OPME's can be exmpted the DL package in portions or in whole.

This (DIN) site provides the information to obtaining the accreditatio needed: http://cfsj.mil.ca/ncmpdc/engraph/misc/plar_e.asp
Specifically, Annex A found at this link (DIN) establishes which courses provided exmpetion of DL portions: http://cfsj.mil.ca/ncmpdc/engraph/docs/Annexe_A_en.doc

Some pers may in turn see their DL requirements reduced.


----------



## armyvern (11 Dec 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Side line: Just for information sake which some may not be aware of is that those who have OPME's can be exmpted the DL package in portions or in whole.
> 
> This (DIN) site provides the information to obtaining the accreditatio needed: http://cfsj.mil.ca/ncmpdc/engraph/misc/plar_e.asp
> Specifically, Annex A found at this link (DIN) establishes which courses provided exmpetion of DL portions: http://cfsj.mil.ca/ncmpdc/engraph/docs/Annexe_A_en.doc
> ...



Further to this, it also works in the reverse; pers holding the ILQ qualification can also be exempted certain portions of OPMEs should they submit a copy of their MPRR along with a PLAR.


----------



## PO2FinClk (15 Dec 2007)

Evil she-mod who owns a whip said:
			
		

> Further to this, it also works in the reverse; pers holding the ILQ qualification can also be exempted certain portions of OPMEs should they submit a copy of their MPRR along with a PLAR.


Is there, other the links I provided above, anywhere I can read up on this as I would be interested in exploring this matter?


----------



## Navalsnpr (15 Dec 2007)

http://www.opme.forces.gc.ca/engraph/about/plar_e.asp

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/continuing/forms/annex_v_e.pdf

Or email the Prior Learning Assessment cell at plar(at)rmc.ca


----------



## navymich (15 Dec 2007)

PO2FinClk said:
			
		

> Is there, other the links I provided above, anywhere I can read up on this as I would be interested in exploring this matter?



Like Naval snipr said, email the PLAR.  That is what I did to find out about it.  I've got my response in my emails at work and can send you the info when I'm back in on Tue if you'd like.


----------



## navymich (18 Dec 2007)

This is the email that I rec'd back from plar@rmc.ca:



> If you send me your ILQ course report I can award a military equivalency
> for the first two modules of HIE208.  You would then need to register for
> HIE 208 and advise your professor that you will join the course at module 3.


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2007)

angelmich said:
			
		

> This is the email that I rec'd back from plar@rmc.ca:



I'm done with HIE208. YAY!!!

But hey, I did register for the on-site PSE402 running here from Jan-Apr. 

Apparently it's way full & they had tonnes of response from pers located here wanting it because RMC called me here at home on my cell yesterday to ask if I'd like to take it via DL. I said yes of course. There's enough of us who wanted it on-site who are willing to take it via DL that they're laying on a DL for us extras.

That's nice of them. Must be Christmas!!  ;D

(Just kidding to _you-know who_ -- you are always nice to me when I phone or email & get revoked!!)


----------



## Stoker (18 Dec 2007)

I just got a email back from them giving me a equivalency for DCE001 Intro to Defence 
Management from my ALQ.


----------



## NCRCrow (27 Jan 2008)

Just graduated from the ILQ and thought it was a great course.

Too much repetition but the syndicate discussions were worth every minute of it. 

Staff and accommodations were A1 all the way.

glad the hard army guys were there to help us sailors with our drill (or lack of) LOL


----------

